# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  This irritates me.

## RandyRhoads

The main reason I moved out here was the "open" land. For hiking, hunting, exploring. I keep staring out my window at this sign with all this property behind it. So tempting. But I can't afford to get in trouble for trespassing. It seems all I can do now is keep staring out into the field and wishing the signs would disappear..

This is taken from the gravel road right where it meets my house. I better not step off either side until I drive 30 miles to a town or i'm a bad bad person.....

----------


## Zen buds

or maybe you could talk to the land owner...

----------


## RandyRhoads

PG&E. No hunting. Not even allowed to step foot on there. The only PG&E property you can be on is recreational hydro property, which is rare, and isn't here.

----------


## TresMon

Is there a sign, say 400 yards up the road?

----------


## Rick

It's their land they can do with it as they choose. Just like the property you own. I gave you several options. If none are viable and the situation is intolerable, move. It's a free country.

----------


## TresMon

> It's their land they can do with it as they choose. Just like the property you own. I gave you several options. If none are viable and the situation is intolerable, move. It's a free country.


Not seeing your other advice pal.  Was it PM or did it not post??

----------


## Rick

See post 15.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...926#post326926

See? I'm not that senile.......yet.

----------


## TresMon

Oh!  Thread jump... Okay. I thought i was slipping! Well, I'm slipping but still slowly....

----------


## Rick

Just make sure you slip with both feet in the same thread. If you slip with feet in different that could be painful.

----------


## TresMon

Yeah! for sure. I couldn't do a split even 30 years ago!

----------


## crashdive123

> The main reason I moved out here was the "open" land. For hiking, hunting, exploring. I keep staring out my window at this sign with all this property behind it. So tempting. But I can't afford to get in trouble for trespassing. It seems all I can do now is keep staring out into the field and wishing the signs would disappear..
> 
> This is taken from the gravel road right where it meets my house. I better not step off either side until I drive 30 miles to a town or i'm a bad bad person.....


Since you moved there for a specific reason.....did the sign appear after you inspected your home and the surrounding land?  If it was there when you were considering buying,,,,was there another reason - a bigger reason for your move?

----------


## RandyRhoads

After. Sorry I started this in another thread but didn't want to discuss it further there.  I grew up out here, learned to hunt on this property, never with any issues. Im curious now if PG&E owned it before and nothing was ever said. I just got off the phone with the county property manager and got a better understanding. I understand more what the issues are. I guess i'm griping about the people who abused the property to the point where they had to restrict it.

My grandparents spent the last half of there lives in this house. I moved to Kentucky, came back to California, and eventually moved back to what I considered home. Fishing out the front door and hunting out the back.


Rick- I've tried the suggestions you said that wear feasible. Nothing can be done. Of course I can "just move" I plan on that. I'm more irritated how things changed and home isn't home anymore, because of the people that ruined it for everyone else. People that come out and dump all there crap, come out and tear everything up on ATVs and shoot everything making a mess.

Tresmon- There are signs about every 500 meters and then they stop at a point. 

What are your thoughts? Simply stay off? Or go far out of view and stay low?

----------


## Rick

I hear you, brother. That's the issue we face with regs, laws, etc. Regulations to control the few. As to the trespass issue, you wouldn't be happy if someone trespassed on your property even if they remained low. Don't be one of the few that laws are meant to control. Consider it off limits and look for alternative options. Just my opinion.

----------


## Aurelius95

Is it worth it to break the law?  If they do not want you on the property, it's their right.  It's too bad people abused it and it was taken away.  How many times have I been on some Forest Service Road, halfway up a mountain, only to see a refrigerator, or washing machine, or an old car along the path.  Crazy how people think since nobody is near, they can dump their trash.

I'd suggest you find another place to hunt/trap, if that's possible.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Appreciate it but the question was more directed as Tresmon though as he asked if there were anymore signs around. Curious what he was thinking about, maybe pleading ignorant? Kinda be hard since they already warned me .  I can't afford any trouble .  

You're right Rick. It's the same without soo much more. Gun control. Certain pet bans. There's only a law for it because someone out there really did the dumbest no brainer thing.

----------


## southard

Maybe you could work it out that your the agent and keep an eye out, maybe do cleanup on the messes. Then your payment is use of the property. Kinda like the gamekeepers in groundskeepers in the UK. Maybe just volunteer to clean first "cause you live next to it, and want to keep the neighborhood/ecosystem beautiful"

----------


## RandyRhoads

Hey that's a good idea. Along the lines of what Rick said about agreeing to pack out trash while hunting, but start off as purely a person trying to save the environment. At least that might get me to be able to hike around out there, even if I can't shoot.

----------


## woodsman86

Growing up in WNY, my family had a large lot of land. My dad had to replace posted signs every year and constantly run people off. Myself, my brother, and all the neighborhood kids played in the woods, so that's why he posted it. He would let folks that came and asked to hunt. It never failed, deer season would open up and people would come out the city, park in front of the NO Trespassing Sign, rip it off the post and proceed to go hunting. Every sign had a name, number, and address (which was on the backside of the land). Being he owned a small engine shop in a small town, he knew everyone and serviced all the town equipment. Lots of abandon vehicles were reported and towed from in front of the property during hunting season for some reason :Smile:  

Whatever the land owner's reason, it is their right to own the land and make it accessible or not. All you can do is ask and abide by the law.

----------


## intothenew

I don't know how this is gonna sound, but here goes.

I inherited a lease from one of the major land owners in my area, 500 acres, from the maternal side of my family. The lease was signed in the 19th century and is still valid, at a ridiculously low payment. I am very, very, very,........fortunate. But, I am not satisfied. Selfish, hedonist, hoarder, maybe they apply or maybe they don't. My screen name should give you an indication of my mindset.

Intimacy with anything should bring comfort, but nothing is a substitute for new experience. I crave it, I always have. 

I have leaped beyond that parcel every chance that I get, with some amazing gratification. Public parcels, or legal private, the experiences have been so fulfilling. Do not confine yourself to one "brierpatch".

----------


## BENESSE

Brilliant idea, Southard!

----------


## hunter63

> Maybe you could work it out that your the agent and keep an eye out, maybe do cleanup on the messes. Then your payment is use of the property. Kinda like the gamekeepers in groundskeepers in the UK. Maybe just volunteer to clean first "cause you live next to it, and want to keep the neighborhood/ecosystem beautiful"


Now that is a great idea, might get an" in".

----------


## RandyRhoads

So you would go regardless of the sign? Or are you just saying find other places?

----------


## crashdive123

Personally I would respect the wishes of the owner.  Private property rights are important to me, and I would want my wishes respected as to the use of my property.  I think Southhard had a good idea.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Sorry I should have  used a quote. I was trying to figure out what intothenew meant.

----------


## crashdive123

I know...just thought I'd throw in my nickel's worth.

----------


## hunter63

> After. Sorry I started this in another thread but didn't want to discuss it further there.  I grew up out here, learned to hunt on this property, never with any issues. Im curious now if PG&E owned it before and nothing was ever said. I just got off the phone with the county property manager and got a better understanding. I understand more what the issues are. I guess i'm griping about the people who abused the property to the point where they had to restrict it.
> 
> My grandparents spent the last half of there lives in this house. I moved to Kentucky, came back to California, and eventually moved back to what I considered home. Fishing out the front door and hunting out the back.
> 
> 
> Rick- I've tried the suggestions you said that wear feasible. Nothing can be done. Of course I can "just move" I plan on that. I'm more irritated how things changed and home isn't home anymore, because of the people that ruined it for everyone else. People that come out and dump all there crap, come out and tear everything up on ATVs and shoot everything making a mess.
> 
> Tresmon- There are signs about every 500 meters and then they stop at a point. 
> 
> What are your thoughts? Simply stay off? Or go far out of view and stay low?


My advice is to move on, what was yesterday isn't here today nor will it ever be appearantly, that location.

You have been given several good suggestions, what you do is now up to you......so I would say move on, use your head and try to find new places.

----------


## southard

Thank you Benesse. But its basic tactical planning make them think its to their advantage or that they're getting one over on you. Besides that it adds security to your house cause then you wouldnt have that blind spot or fire hazard.

----------


## southard

Shucks ya'll are gonna make me blush. It was something we de did as kids with the older Christmas tree farmers in OR. One or two days stacking hay or riding fence what have you cause they could only afford seasonal hands and only 1 fulltime hand. Then we could hunt their property, even got a property owner tag once and to shoot "goats" in the off season (any deer shot while protecting the crops off season had to be surrendered to the authorities). Had deals on both Mtn ranges and 1 in the valley.

----------


## Winter

It plainly says "No trespassing dumping".

I'm not sure what that means.

----------


## Rick

Let us start with the word trespass.It's from the Latin "trans" meaning, across, over, beyond. on the other side combined with the Latin "passer" which means, to have pee-waddins kicked out of you, Dutch rub or, more common in today's lexicon, wedgie. Shall I go on?

----------


## intothenew

> So you would go regardless of the sign? Or are you just saying find other places?



Find other places, and you will not regret it. 

I couldn't walk past that sign and enjoy it, could you? You are irritated on this side of that sign. intothenew is my advice.

----------


## LowKey

At least you still have the view. Where I grew up, all the woods and fields have houses on them now. No one will ever hike, play, or climb a tree there ever again.

----------


## matt47

Yep, better move on...for me I had to leave the continent entirely to find the kind of land I was looking for....Land use issues are a major reason why I chose to leave N. America in the first place and seek greener pastures overseas. Where I am now I am not hindered by all the rules, regulations, game wardens, civilian wannabe cops running around the woods,  and lack of access to wilderness land for hunting and livelihood that I found totally unacceptable in N. America. No I wouldn´t go back...And where I am now there are no farms or towns or private property within hundreds of miles! Its a breath of fresh air compared to southern Canada culturally and physically from where I grew up which is full of childish land owners who scream bloody murder when you dare to walk past their driveway...

----------


## Rick

Well, at least you have lots of land. That's a good thing for a country that has had 20 constitutions and 30 years of civilian rule. Keep those fingers crossed. Canada has had...oh, let me see...one constitution. You know that country is slightly smaller than Nevada, right? You traded Canada for Nevada. Canada! They are North America's less trigger happy half. And you won't get Poutine down there that's for sure. But, if things get slow you can always mosey over to Columbia and become a mule. Good luck in the next coup.

----------


## matt47

I'm talking about OZ mate, which is as big as the continental US, not Nevada lol...that's where my bush place is...in the *outback*.....Colombia is in South America and there ain't no coups down under....I am on vacation in S. America at the moment but ain't no way I live here, people take trips now and then to other places you know.....and I never cared much for poutine....so what are you talking about?

----------


## Rick

You need to clarify when the only thing you offer is an IP address. But, still. It's Canada. What's not to love, eh? They gave us Jim Carey...okay, not a good example. Mike Myers...okay not a good example. Pamela Anderson....okay, I'm drawing blanks at the moment. Oh! I know. William Shatner. There you go. Star Trek! See? What would life be without the Negotiator? Hmm?

----------


## matt47

################

----------


## crashdive123

Gun license?  Hmmmm.....never had one. :Innocent:

----------

